# Upgrading - Need advice



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I need a little advice on my system specifically my sub - I have a Pioneer Elite SC-35, two RC-85's for my fronts, two RC-80s for my rears and a Polk CS-20 for my center. I am trying to upgrade my 8-9 year old home theatre in a box Sony subwoofer. The two sub's that I have been looking at that are more in my price range are the PSW-505 (199.99) or a display model Supercube 2 (349.99). Your thoughts on these two would be appreciated and any others you might recommend within that price range. Thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Elemental Designs and Emotiva should get a look. BIC Formula F12 also comes to mind.


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at the F12 as it is $11 cheaper than the PSW 505. I checked a lot of reviews and a lot of people feel the PSW 505's performance is better than that of the F12. I'm going to check out the Elemental Designs and Emotiva. What price range are those in?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

$350-$450


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also say the HSU STF-2 is worth a look.


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I am sold on the PSW505. Even though they are huge, all the reviews I am reading seem really happy with them. After having you guys write in, I researched the F12 and it just didn't seem like the $20 savings was enough to also lose on some performance items. The more I read on the super cube the less I like it. Thanks again.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

For $199 the 505 is a pretty good value.


----------

